# Crete in May



## Mar-deeb (May 23, 2007)

Hi All

I'm going to Crete at the end of may (Best man at my fiends wedding) and would like take my bike if there are any decent trails? Anybody have any good ideas? I will be staying at the Perle resort which is on the Akrotiri peninsula some 15Km from the port of Chania. Looking for swoopy Singletrack stuff.


----------



## EpicEm (Nov 4, 2005)

Try contacting this guy in Rethymno.
ODYSEAS THE CYCLIST [email protected]

Emily


----------



## rockrock (Dec 23, 2004)

hey guys, i'll be in athens in june! we will spend a week in crete, but i'm thinking about taking my roadbike.
does anyone have any feedback?
thanks, rocky


----------



## EpicEm (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Rocky
I've been away for a fews days. I'm back now and have replied to your PM.
ATB
Em


----------



## primoz (Jun 7, 2006)

You should be fine with road bike as far as road conditions on Crete are concerned. But to be honest, there's no way I would go with bike on those roads. People drive like lunatics, and you should be pretty luck to survive that. But that's just my opinion from this what I saw there during holidays in July few years back.


----------

